# The Mackenzie Institute?



## MPIKE (5 Dec 2005)

http://www.mackenzieinstitute.com/index.html

I stumbled onto this website as result of reviewing some old threads found in this forum.  At first glance, some of the articles related to terrorism seemed genuine, accurate and well written.  Mind you I haven't read all of them yet so I will refrain from a final opinion for now.   I was, however, somewhat troubled by the lack of credentials listed or moreover the lack of  information about this organization.  Perhaps given the subject material discussed, it is prudent to be a little vague in this department for safety sake? ???  
(between writing this I have since found that they have been the victim of bomb threats and other left wing org's have taken a little exception to them)

Anyone have any further insight into this "non profit" "think tank" and the articles authored there?   :
Just for my curiosity and discussion and definitely not looking for conspiracy debate..
Cheers,

edit:spelling


----------



## MPIKE (8 Dec 2005)

No one?


----------

